# Head tracking on the DSi



## Balrogs.Pain (Feb 26, 2010)

Amazing. (I suck with tags)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

There you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Open the editor on my post to see how it's done if you'd like. (By pressing quote on my post).

EDIT: Just watched it...that looks...fantastic


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

```
[youtube]h5QSclrIdlE[/youtube]
```

Fixed for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic: This is awesome.

EDIT: Damn you Proto and Hadrian.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah, thank you, I put the full URL rather than just the unique ID of the video.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 26, 2010)

...Amazing... I hope to see features like that here soon!


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks amazing. But I wonder: What does this game use to track the head? Some strap or how does it work?


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Feb 26, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Looks amazing. But I wonder: What does this game use to track the head? Some strap or how does it work?


Well, I guess you can't really call it head tracking but it's using the camera to know if you have moved your DSi left, right, up, or down. At least thats what I think.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy shit!


I want a DSi now because of this. I still think I'm holding out for the DS2, though.





I want to play that game that they're showing. I love games like that.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2010)

When is this coming out in Japan?

Date please


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ```
> [youtube]h5QSclrIdlE[/youtube]
> ```
> 
> ...


Well, the DSi does have a camera in the hinge...


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Feb 26, 2010)

This could be used in a multitude of ways. For example, there is no need for a camera panning button. You can just move your head, and the game will respond likewise. Of course, we all know that this technology requires a light room, and that it must be perfected to work. In such a case as the Warioware game released for the DSiShop, we see that the technology, quite frankly, sucks. But of course, it's only a matter of time before it gets better. I also see many more games with this for movement or the such, like a small DDR game played on a table with the DSi in book-style, and placed at a 90 degree angle to prevent it from falling. The user uses their two fingers to make dance moves, and the game responds likewise. I don't know, but this could be the start of something big!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, I hadn't even thought of this! This would make buying a DSi interesting!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Wow, I hadn't even thought of this! This would make buying a DSi interesting!


Buying a DSi is always interesting.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

It'd be good is was put into common usage; they could make this useful for things like puzzles or specialised images and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo, you've actually done something right again.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It'd be good is was put into common usage; they could make this useful for things like puzzles or specialised images and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's too much of a gimmick for common usage, but then again, it could make games a lot more interesting...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, no, I didn't mean common usage in the sense that it would be used everywhere, that'd be annoying, and in dim areas it wold make a lot of games harder, but it shouldn't be limited to maybe one or two games. Maybe used in some games as the main control, with a symbol on the box (or the DSiWare information), or maybe an optional extra on some others. Either way, it looks brilliant in that video


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks interesting but not very practical. I think using it as a gameplay mechanic itself would be gimmicky. If they made a world in an environment that could use this, like a RPG or something, and made it just part of the game, that would be quite cool.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder: Could this be put to use in the upcoming Pokemon game?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Looks interesting but not very practical. I think using it as a gameplay mechanic itself would be gimmicky. If they made a world in an environment that could use this, like a RPG or something, and made it just part of the game, that would be quite cool.


This is the sort of thing I originally meant, more of an extra, and something that allows you to see more of the environment without actually needing it to control anything vital.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

You're going to get bored of this game in 10min just like any other DSiWare.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Your going to get bored of this game in 10min just like any other DSiWare.



I doubt it. This seems like something that could last.

Kinda reminds me of Braid... idk why though.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah, yes, this is great!

Who knew developers could get so crafty with the DSi camera?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Your going to get bored of this game in 10min just like any other DSiWare.


It's probably just a benchmark, just like Crysis or Avatar.


----------



## erichlotto (Feb 26, 2010)

hope this one gets an US release too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> You're going to get bored of this game in 10min just like any other DSiWare.


I played CODE earlier, and a I'm not bored of the other DSiWare I play now and then. I'd use Flipnote more if I could actually draw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish CODE had lefty support though...

If this gets a Europe release though, I think I'd be interested in getting it.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 26, 2010)

This looks amazingly cool. You could make a good ispy, detective, or where's waldo game with this.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 26, 2010)

THAT'S FUCKING AMAZING!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow. That is really something...Although I can't help but wondering..if they had just installed an accelerometer, couldn't this have been accomplished much easier?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Wow. That is really something...Although I can't help but wondering..if they had just installed an accelerometer, couldn't this have been accomplished much easier?


With the rotation factor, maybe, but the camera seems to do the job.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2010)

I just realized, you could use head-tracking as a way to detect motion.

I'd love to play some sort of 'marble labyrinth' thing in 3D with tilt-controls.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2010)

pretty interesting , they could make a ds comic channel or something with this.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 27, 2010)

So it seems the DSi camera is more than meets they eye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I originally thought of it as just a useless gimmick (especially having 2 cameras).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I just realized, you could use head-tracking as a way to detect motion.
> 
> I'd love to play some sort of 'marble labyrinth' thing in 3D with tilt-controls.



There's a game that does that out. I forget what it's called but it's a DSiWare game that uses the camera to track tilt controls.

Speaking of tilt functionality, where's a WarioWare: Twisted DSiWare remake when you need it?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 27, 2010)

lol imagine if they start incorporating this into FPS DS games. And since its portable, you can look like a total freak on the bus while playing your motion sensing portable system.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> I want a DSi now because of this. I still think I'm holding out for the DS2, though.
> ...



exactly what  i am thinking of, strange that a gimmick can have such an effect on me :\


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

cool, this is gona bring out so many great games cant wait for the NA release


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Isn't motion going to be better.


----------



## azure0wind (Feb 27, 2010)

wow... hope this dsiware is FREE!!


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 27, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> wow... hope this dsiware is FREE!!


it probably won't, nintendo will obviously ask a lot of points for this...


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 27, 2010)

FINALLY this is why I bothered getting a dsi, for wacky kickass camera controls not unlike the cocktease "Wario Snapped"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> wow... hope this dsiware is FREE!!


Lol, yeah...right


----------



## alucard77 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is stolen crap.  Here is this guys video for this from almost 3 years ago, we still don't have this for the Wii.  This is the same exact idea, go to 2:30 in the video, first 2:30 is just explanation.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 27, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> This is stolen crap.  Here is this guys video for this from almost 3 years ago, we still don't have this for the Wii.  This is the same exact idea:


who cares if it's stolen, I want to see some god damn games, Boom Blox was SUPPOSED to have headtracking but it got the axe


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL, I'd be worried if a head tracking game had the axe...


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 27, 2010)

I remember that video.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 28, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> This is stolen crap.  Here is this guys video for this from almost 3 years ago, we still don't have this for the Wii.  This is the same exact idea, go to 2:30 in the video, first 2:30 is just explanation.


You know, in this video, he says that he wants to see his idea in games?
Seriously, learn how to watch.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

Stolen idea? Are you an idiot or what? The guy WANTED his idea to be used in other things, also, head tracking isn't something new, mind you.

@Proto:


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2010)

its like programming and java... the camera is a "sea", lots of things u can do with it
i bet they could put a lot more reality in 3d games (esp RPG)
wonderful video, thanks for sharing


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 28, 2010)

That's amazing. It may be just a gimmick, but it's one more reason to get a DSi besides DSiWare and the bigger screen. Only my DS lite isn't  broken enough yet.. But if there are some real games utilising this right, I'm surely getting a DSi


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 28, 2010)

+1 for NA release soon!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 28, 2010)

It is quite wonderful that the camera is being used in a useful way.
I hope for a fast NA release.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Feb 28, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> This is stolen crap.  Here is this guys video for this from almost 3 years ago, we still don't have this for the Wii.  This is the same exact idea, go to 2:30 in the video, first 2:30 is just explanation.


Are you serious? Yes its the same exact IDEA, but it is done in different ways. do you know how many different cars are out there? Do you criticize every one of them for copying the very first car model


----------



## Rayder (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a feature that would be great if they could just sort of drop it into any 2.5 or 3D game and have it instantly "virtualize" the graphics like that.  It would add SO MUCH to the 3D-ness of any 2.5 or 3D game on the DSi that it would almost become a required standard addition to the system because it would make even crappy games look good, not to mention making the AAA titles look amazing. I could see even 2D games having a sort of "viewmaster" effect with a variant of this effect.  

I wonder if it uses both cameras on the DSi to detect movement, or just the one that points in your face.....I would assume just the face camera is used....  

Unfortunately, I'm sure it takes too much CPU time to calculate that effect with a full-blown game running on the DSi, as opposed to it being a mostly static 3D image (that was designed to perform that effect) like you see in the video.  So I don't think it would be practical to use the effect on a DSi in anything but the most basic games that don't tax the CPU.  And I highly doubt it's anywhere near possible to just "drop in" to any existing games.  But, think ahead....

Maybe the DS2?  It would be sweet if EVERY 2.5 or 3D game could turn that effect on or off at the press of a button.  It seems to me like it would be a highly lucrative (not to mention cool) feature to have, on any system.  Wanna peak around the corner in an FPS?   Wanna see that little area in the corner of the map in your RPG?  Trying to judge the distance in a golf game? Wanna see down the road a little farther? Wanna make EVERY 2.5 or 3D game look MORE 3D?   Just tilt the DS around a bit.   Brilliant!  I hope Nintendo is paying attention.  This feature has serious potential if they would standardize it in a future system.....kinda like how the ability to go into sleep mode is a standard required feature for DS game developers now.


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 2, 2010)

looks totally amazing!! i have to buy it to see if it is fun


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 2, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> You know, in this video, he says that he wants to see his idea in games?
> Seriously, learn how to watch.


I assume he also meant he wants to be compensated for his idea being used which I doubt will happen now


----------



## Jackreyes (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, he used Infared, on the Wii.
This uses the camera, on the DSi.
Somewhat different... completely different methods would have been used I imagine.

edit: Also, wasn't that guy employed by nintendo in the end anyway?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, head tracking existed before that video was uploaded, and that video was just demonstrating you could use head-tracking with Wii Remotes.


----------



## playallday (Mar 4, 2010)

Which head?


----------



## jweaver (Mar 6, 2010)

There may be a problem with this technology.. Whilst head tracking has been around for many many years, it became notorious in the video games sector after "Johnny Lees" published his infamous Youtube video showing a demo that he made using a Wii controller and a pair of glasses with LEDs on each side, but he didn't invent it.. It was used in professional systems long before he came up with the idea.. All he did was to think creatively about using the Wiimote in a way that it wasn't intended (i.e backwards) and demonstrate a working system which required no additional hardware.

It was then expected that this technology would soon appear in many games. Whilst the Wii system worked it was a bodge, (because you would have to use the Wiimote as a 'camera' and make some kind of head mounted LED assembly), you could simply use any camera and "facial recognition software" to achieve the same result. Even Sony demonstrated a similar system using their EyeToy to track the users 'eyes'  but since then nothing.

It was odd that nothing ever came of it as it would be simply to build into a game.. But the fact is that no-one has even produced something and released it.techn... It turns out that there was a 'demo' of this in technology in Boom Blox which you could unlock as an Easter Egg.. But mysteriously, right at the last minute they ripphttp://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210692&st=45&gopid=2640128&#ed it out.. The word is that they did this because of 'Patent Infringement'.. It seems that someone 'owns' this technology and wants HUGE royalties to use it.

I am not doubting that people are working on games which use this technology but the fact that we have seen NOTHING on any platform so far, doesn't bode well...  The problem is that 'head tracking' is used in professional systems and these cost many thousands to be.. I doubt if the people who make these systems want their technology used in games, where it can easily be seen that actually, all you need is a cheap low res web cam and come clever software.. It kind of undermines their business somewhat!

Saying that, GT5 is ment to use "eye tracking" so it is planned.. But GT5 has been delayed so many times, that nothing is for sure with regards to that title.

So i am sceptical that we are going to see anything like this released any time soon.

Jon


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 6, 2010)

I just figured out this could be used in the next Phoenix Wright game.  Imagine examining evidence in real 3d.


----------

